# Wiped Out on 2011 Fuji Roubaix



## Magmadragoon (Dec 10, 2011)

Just recently wiped out on Fuji Roubaix 61cm. I was going downhill and a guy decided to cut me off in his car and park on the bike lane in front of me. I tried to go around and front wheel got caught on the trolley tracks in philly and went down with the bike. My front handle bar is bent from the impact and wondering what handle bar I should upgrade to for my bike.


----------



## Magmadragoon (Dec 10, 2011)

Forgot to add I have the 3.0 model


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

I would take the opportunity to upgrade to a bar of your choosing. What is your preference? Shallow? Compact? Ergo?


----------



## Magmadragoon (Dec 10, 2011)

I like the one currently on the bike. It has the right size feel just wondering if there is any better upgrades since I have to change the handle bar.


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd just get your LBS to order you are replacement. When you find a bar you like, I'd stick with it.....bars are like saddles.


----------



## Magmadragoon (Dec 10, 2011)

This is my first bike so I really haven't tried other bars yet.


----------



## Magmadragoon (Dec 10, 2011)

Well how do you tell what size bars to order for the bike?


----------



## Magmadragoon (Dec 10, 2011)

This is the current condition of my handle bar the left is bent inward.


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

Your best bet would be to take it in to your local bike shop and get them to order a new bar.....or they may have something in stock.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

I upgraded my bar recently so I can sell you mine for cheap if you wanted but I ride a 54 so I think it'll be too small if you ride a 61.


----------



## Magmadragoon (Dec 10, 2011)

Ended up going to the LBS and getting the FSA Ergo bars in 44cm.


----------



## Ruonpoint (Aug 22, 2011)

forget the bars, what happened to the douche that cut you off? being in Philly I'm sure you gave him/her a good stern talking to.


----------



## Magmadragoon (Dec 10, 2011)

It was an old guy in his 70s.


----------



## Magmadragoon (Dec 10, 2011)

Out with the old in with the new


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

wow that reflector is bright


----------



## Magmadragoon (Dec 10, 2011)

camera flash


----------



## alien4fish (Mar 3, 2012)

take that oportunity to loose that reflector, and how do you like your Fuji? Im thinkin about buying one my self


----------



## Magmadragoon (Dec 10, 2011)

It's a great bike. It is my first road bike easy to ride long distances on.


----------

